# Access to Classified



## shakadan (Aug 4, 2005)

Link to classified will not work. It reads timed out and won't finish loading. Any Ideas on how to fix?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2005)

It's not working with aol - try internet explorer


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2005)

If you mean the Classifed Ads link in the red link bar at the top of the page, try it again - just worked for me.

Moving from TUG BBS forum to TUG General forum.  TUG General is for discussions about everything on the TUG Website OTHER THAN the bbs.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2005)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> It's not working with aol - try internet explorer



Good catch.  I forgot about that.

See this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12109&postcount=18


----------



## ann824 (Aug 28, 2005)

I just changed my security setting on AOL from high to medium and I now can get the classifieds.  I had noticed I was having trouble opening some other sites too.  I think AOL must have recently changed some things on their security settings.


----------

